# Looking for a band in Quebec City!



## KoskineN (Apr 19, 2007)

I'm actually looking for a band or just people to play with here in the Quebec City area! (following in french....sorry!)
J'ai un style musical assez diversifier, de Damien Rice à TOOL! J'aime autant la guitare acoustique que la grosse guitare heavy! Je joue depuis déjà 15 ans....je suis pas un John Petrucci mais je suis plus du genre rythm!

Pour plus d'infos n'ésitez pas à me contacter!


----------

